# gif89.dll (moved from Other Operating Systems)



## allan_123 (Sep 30, 2008)

need help!!!..I am using widows Vista service Pack1. I install PC inspector smart recovery but got problem with gif89.dll.Below are the message upon opening the PC inspector smart recovery:

RUN TIME error339

Component "gif89.dll or one of its dependencies not correctly registered" a file missing or invalid.

I already downloaded gif89.dll files and extract the ZIP folder and copy it to system32..It still doesnt work..need your help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Perform a SYstem Restore using a restore point prior to the introduction of this product into your system.
START | type rstrui.exe into the start search box and hit enter. Go through the system restore screens.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## narkissose (Apr 27, 2009)

If the problem is on the Vista operating system then just right click on 
the PC Inspector icon and click on "Run as administrator", things should work fine.


----------



## narkissose (Apr 27, 2009)

wow ... this software rocks ... it saved my precious photos!!!


----------

